# Meat Withdrawal Time



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Anyone know the meat withdrawal time for Cydectin cattle pour on given orally? My helper wormed one of my freezer camp wethers by mistake and I'm wondering if he can still go when scheduled.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

When is he scheduled?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pour on is not suppose to be given orally. So withdrawal is unknown.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

ksalvagno said:


> When is he scheduled?


April 18.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> Pour on is not suppose to be given orally. So withdrawal is unknown.


Is this a nee recommendation? When I started off with goats 10 years ago that's what was recommended to me by several people. I've always used it that way.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It is the wrong thing to do. 
Bad advice and is not recommended now.
Never give pour on orally.

You can give injectable Ivomec orally.


----------



## lada823 (Apr 2, 2018)

Is the Cydectin sheep product ok to give orally?


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

lada823 said:


> Is this a nee recommendation? When I started off with goats 10 years ago that's what was recommended to me by several people. I've always used it that way.


A lot of people still do.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

lada823 said:


> Is the Cydectin sheep product ok to give orally?


That's what we give.


----------

